

Why it's time to dump the Web 2.0 sobriquet once and for all - xenoterracide
http://www.news.com/8301-10787_3-9929415-60.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
jrockway
> Let's be frank: The world does not need another social news aggregator or
> online scheduling assistant.

Let's be frank: The world does not need another person telling us what the
world does not need.

------
dshah
Web 4.0 Is For Wankers:<http://tinyurl.com/6ezphw>

Sorry, I couldn't resist. I'm tired of people trying to assign version numbers
to the web. Particularly when it's vaporware.

